# منظومة الكلور المستخدمة في محطات تنقية المياه بالصور



## عمر عبدالكريم (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء اليكم شرح موجز لمنظومة الكلور المستخدمة في محطات تنقية المياه لعلها تخدم في شيئ .


----------



## المهندس يحيى (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على الملف المفيد ... أرجو منك اذا امكن تكملة باقي اجزاء محطة تصفية الماء بنفس التفاصيل الجيدة المذكورة في هذا الملف وبالصور.. مع شكري تقديري


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (28 أبريل 2010)

انتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه
اخواني الاعزاء اسف هناك خطأ في الطباعة واليكم التصحيح (نسبة الكلور من 2-1 ppm اي جزء لكل مليون جزء اي لكل 1000لتر ماء اي ما يعادل 1000000غرام يضاف 2 غرام وتعتبر نسبة 2ppm معقولة في محطة التصفية وهي تعتبر عالية للمستخدم)
ارجو المعذرة اخواني الاعزاء عن هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود.


----------



## has2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيلرا على هذا العمل .


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل ياريت لو عندك صور او اي معلومات عن الكلور المستخدم في معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي تضعها هنا للضروره


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك الف خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محسن موسى (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على اى حال بس على ماعتقد انه دلوقتى الكلور بقى يوضع فى انابيب زى انابيب البوتوجاز


----------



## virtualknight (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد68 (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن هل يوجد شيئ احدث من هذا؟


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ عمر 
بارك الله فيك
ان هذه المنظومة هي منظومة قديمة
وتستعمل للمشاريع الصغيرة فقط
اما المشاريع الكبيرة 
فيتم استخدام غاز الكلور في قناني 
وبواسطة اجهزة يتم حقن الكلور الى الماء
وهي المنظومة الاحدث


----------



## ahmed_20 (29 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## ابو المناع (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_anos (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## مهندس ايهم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ووفقك الله انت وادارة المنتدى والاخوة الاعضاء وجعل منكم سراجا للانسانية جميعا


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عمر وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## المكي* (28 سبتمبر 2013)

هناك منظومات اخرى مستخمة في العراق جيدة جدا مثل الهايدرو والالدوز الالماني وغيرها:31:


----------



## المكي* (28 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وممتع:82:


----------



## المكي* (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ماهي الانابيب الجيدة المستخدمة في حقن الكلور ارجو الرد


----------



## المكي* (28 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف اضافة كمية الكلور لغرض التعقيم


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

yes gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## nofal (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بعد إذن كل مهندسنا العظام أحب أن أضيف التالى :
1- يوجد منظومة التعقيم بالكلور سواء البودرة أو الغاز وكلاهما مستخدم حتى الآن
2- يتم تحديد النظام المستخدم بناءا على عدة عوامل منها سهولة النقل والتخزين للبودرة أو الغاز وسعة المحطة ودرجة الس الأيدورجينىوخلافه.
وعموا فى مصر يتم استخدام منظومة حقن الطلور بالبودرة فى حالة المحطات الصغيرة لأنها تفى بالغرض وتكلفتها أقل .
لو فى أى سؤال أنا مش أى اتاخر عن أى زميل


----------

